
Dropbox adds three-device limit for free users - tinbucket
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/14/18265574/dropbox-3-device-limit-free-accounts-plus-professional
======
ktpsns
Back in time when I used Dropbox actively (~2014), I had one account for each
computer. Reason was just seperation of concerns; I simply had a shared folder
for all accounts. Today this seems a practical way to circumvent this new #no
of device limit.

